# Leopard Gecko Tank size....



## Reece

I have been looking at Exo Terra Terrariums to get for a leopard gecko but i dont know what size to get. I'll list what i found below, and could someone please tell me which is the best. I dont want to have to pay tons for a huge tank, but i dont want it to be too small for the gecko. I am only getting 1 gecko also, not a pair.

Leopard Gecko Kit - Glass Tank (Beginner):
- Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 30x30x30cm
- Heat Mat 7w
- Desert Sand
- Coconut Hide
- Exo Terra Water Dish (Small)
- Vetark Nutrobal 100g
- Leopard Gecko Book
£61.99

Leopard Gecko Starter Kit Includes:

Custom Built Glass Tank (40 x 20 x 25cm)
perfecto vivarium
cobra heat mat
thermometer
substrate
natural shelter
water bowl
live moss
comprehensive booklet
£70

Which one would be a good size so i dont hve to buy another one when the gecko is fully grown? or would neither be good?


----------



## SleepyD

personally I'd say neither ~ the exo-terra is only 1' x 1' while the glass tank is only 16" x 8" .... an adult leo ideally needs a 2' x 1' minimum (60cm x 30cm)


----------



## Reece

Ok i thought so, thanks for the reply.

What about Glass Exo Terra Vivarium (60 x 45 x 60 cm) would that be ok for a full grown leo? Cuz its only £80 aswell so not to expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## SleepyD

Reece said:


> What about Glass Exo Terra Vivarium (60 x 45 x 60 cm) would that be ok for a full grown leo? Cuz its only £80 aswell so not to expensive.


 I'm afraid I prefer wooden vivs as I've found they tend to keep the heat better then all glass plus the average price for a 2' wooden viv is about £75 down this way and I've seen them cheaper here on the forum


----------



## Reece

Oh right i see. I have seen a 2' vivexotic viv and its about £80. I just thought the glass ones look pretty nice but i prefer whatever is best for the gecko and not to stress it out. also someone said a 2 and a half foot viv is what you need but would a 2 foot one be ok? gonna get it in couple of weeks so need to be sure.


----------



## Tommy123

A 2ft would be ok.


----------



## harryallard

i was just like this when i got my red eyed tree frog
basically you need to realise (like i did) that you buy what the animal needs, if you dont have the money, just wait till you do, don't try to find cheaper alternatives

trust me, :2thumb:
i could have saved £90 quid if i had done this originally :lol2:
good luck in the hobby


----------



## toonfan

*viv for geckos*

if you have look on whiskersandwings.co.uk you can get a 2 foot viv for just over £56 which incudes delivery hope this helps you as well :2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507

Its a good price but a 30 x 30 x 30 is too small.
a 18 x 18 x 18 would be ok, but why not get a viv or a RUB?


----------



## Reece

thanks guys. still looking to get some leos in the future, about rubs would a 64L be ok for 2-3 females? obv with a heat mat n stat and a uvb tube for day and night cycle? 

cheers.


----------



## ToxicSiren

Best lace to get a viv is ebay. A guy called leekyboyuk

eBay My World - leekyboyuk

He sells 2ft vivs for £40. Oh and you dont need a uv. Leos are nocturnal. You just need a heat mat and thermostat. x


----------



## Reece

thanks for that link, thats good. I will probably buy of that then when i am gettig the leos. thanks for the help. Also in the viv pics on his list whats the black tube thing in the middle of the tank?


----------



## ToxicSiren

Not too sure but they dont come with viv. Ive had a few and they are all good. Think they are just to show size..like against summat..maybe lol x


----------



## Reece

lol ok thanks. might buy a couple soon. then ive got an excuse to use against my mum and dad to let me buy some more reps haha.


----------



## Paul B

Its probably a probe for a stat. It wont come with the viv.

Flippin good prices though. and free p&p. 

The exoterra 60cm is a nice viv if you have the money, and will last a long long time and is probably more versatile than a wooden viv should you wish to keep anything needing high humidity or standing water.

No Uv necessary. In fact no light necessary. Just for show

Wooden vivs are just as nice if you decorate them well though.

At the end of the day as long as the Leo is happy and well thats all that matters.

What you spend after that is down to you and Mum and Dad.


----------



## gizmothegecko

hello you should look at valuevivariums.co.uk and go to lx range vivariums
43 quid for a 24 x 18 x 18 which is the perfect size for a leopard gecko: victory:


----------

